# Cattle bone



## RayRay (Nov 3, 2015)

we have had a few cows die on our farm from old age and I was wondering if their bones is tortoise safe my tortoise doesn't eat the cuttle bone but walked right up to a cow leg bone and is trying to eat it but it is too hard I think.


----------



## RayRay (Nov 3, 2015)

the bones are really old like over a year I think.


----------

